# Baby Coat vs: Adult Coat



## angelsugar (Apr 22, 2006)

*Howdy!!

I have been reading a lot lately about puppies changing from their puppy coat to their adult coat.

I am not quite sure what it is all about......

Do they "blow out" their puppy coat all at once?

Does their adult coat grow in like an undercoat?

Will the adult coat be thicker than the puppy coat?

Will it be curlier? straighter?

When does this all take place?

Thanks in advance!!!!*


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Thank you for asking something I was wondering also.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Perri's transition occured about between 9 and 11 months. I think that the time can slightly vary between dogs. You can tell because some hair will come out in the comb, and they get tangles a lot more easily. I remember visiting Perri's breeder right before his coat transition and she said that he'd start losing his puppy coat soon and be prepared for matts. I thought whatever, Perri's coat has always been great and he's never had a matt. Well, not long after that the before matt free Perri started getting them a lot despite my best efforts. Perri's puppy coat was much nicer than his adult coat is, that is why I decided to cut it. So, some dogs have fine adult coats, and some don't. I guess it will just be a waiting game until then. I would definately suggest investing in a dematting comb for when the time comes LOL!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Darn Karen, I wish so much I could have gotten over for the Tampa Show with Mr Wookie for you to meet. You would see so clearly on him the differance in his puppy coat and adult coat.

His puppy coat was very "fly away" and thin... his adult coat is much nicer and now that it has grown out so much his puppy coat looks like ragged ends of his hair. However, there is a clear "line" between puppy coat and adult coat it's amazing. Of Mr Wookie's almost 6 inches long hair I would say about 2 1/2 of those inches are adult coat and he is just over 8 months. 

I really can't say I noticed such a huge differance when Sir Micro was going through coat transfer. So, I guess it depends on the dog. The only way I knew Micro was changing coats is that the groomer told me, "oh his adult coat is almost all in." Ok then.

Sorry to not be of any help.

CHANDRA where are you?

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I've never had one actually lose coat..at least nothing noticeable.
Coats can vary so much from dog to dog. Sometimes the difference
is very slight. Sometimes better, sometimes..not so better. lol


----------



## lilybellesmom (Jul 10, 2006)

That's a question I'd like to know the answer to as well. This past Sunday, I took my baby to the groomer. My groomer says that LilyBelle still has her puppy coat at 7 months. Right now it's curly and cottony, very thick, she says it will be silkier as she gets older. Right now, I like it, but I'm looking for the day that I can brush her hair and it will be silky smooth, but then she may just have a cottony coat, I'll have to wait and see.


----------



## josymir (Aug 23, 2006)

> *Howdy!!
> 
> I have been reading a lot lately about puppies changing from their puppy coat to their adult coat.
> 
> ...


There is a change in coat texture but most of the time the change is not dramatic and it can go either way better or worse/ 

Most of the time the hair just starts changing they don't loose it. 

The adult coat is not necessarily thicker or better and it can loose or gain waive

This takes place sometime after 6 months depending on the line.

My dogs in general you can't see a big deifference in their coat texture which is good. If you have a curly cottony dog then you will likely not get a straight silky coat out of it. Every dog is different and will vary slightly.

I hope this helps 
Josy


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Thanks for reading my mind and asking about this, I'd been wondering.

Josie says: Ooooh! A new coat!!!! Do I get to pick it? Can I order one in pink with glitter?

Steph and Josie


----------



## cinders (Dec 7, 2005)

Okay so when does the "official" adult coat come in?? Murphy never had any matts and then all of a sudden when he turned 12 months, it turned into a mess! He is now 20 months and the matts are still a concern even tho I brush him morning and night.
My groomer wants me to bring him in every other week to keep on top of the tangle his coat has become. I had him cut shorter and that seemed to help but he still comes up with this tiny matts that just GROW. And any collar or harness that I put on him just makes it worse!








Any suggestions....I'd love some help!!


----------



## Circe's Mommy (Jul 8, 2006)

I see a change with Circe who is 8 mo. I noticed it last mo she began to matt up a little which was not like her. It has since gotten better but she has become a POOF BALL even after I blow dry it, it is so full which before it laid flat. Gosh I hope she is not going to have too thick of hair I hope it is just the change. Her puppy coat was thin laid next to her but had jagged ends. The ends look better but she has got a ton of coat!!!


----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

mac started matting a lot. REALLY a lot!!! it's driving me crazy because I feel like I can't keep up. 
I'm trying to figure out why... and I noticed that more hair has been coming off on the comb lately... so I was wondering, do you think he can be transitioning coats already???
But he is 4 months... he will be 5 soon, on the 21st... 

he is very cottony. (not his head though!!







) I know that the cottony coat matts more than the silky right??!!
but he was ok before... I was combng his hair every other day and he never had a mat. now...


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Mikey never lost his coat and neither has Mia, but I do notice that
now that Mia is going on 9 months she's getting more tangles and
when I comb & brush her she loses more hair then she used to. Other 
then that, that's about all I've noticed.


----------

